# 4 stroke - 4 cylinder Boxster



## flyingtractors1 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm between projects, trying to organize my album and found the video of my 4 cylinder - 4 stroke brass solenoid engine that I built a while back. Each cylinder is switched separately in line with the main switch and a rheostat with an LED indicator light in each circuit to show cylinder(s) "firing".

Ralph


----------



## chuck foster (Apr 7, 2012)

now that sir is one very cool little solenoid engine :bow: :bow:

thanks for the video 

chuck


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Chuck. It was a trick to build. Ralph


----------



## cfellows (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice. Your models are very unique.

Chuck


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Chuck. I'm glad that you can appreciate my unusual work. I am not a trained machinist, mechanic nor even an artist, but I have high interests in creative designs, a passion for engines and a knack for manual aesthetics. I appreciate your recognition. Ralph


----------

